# Audio Development W800NEO Drive Unit Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Full review here:





Audio Development W800NEO Drive Unit Review


Audio Development W800NEO Drive Unit Review




www.erinsaudiocorner.com





YT version:


----------



## Mauian (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice review. Interesting to see the xmax of 5mm with them listing it as 19mm (that was even far off from your measured xmech)...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 218625 (Jun 18, 2020)

This looks like a very thorough review. Thanks.

Whoever designed and/or placed that model number sticker needs to be slapped in the face.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Given the disparity between the measured linear Xmax (5mm) vs manufacture's published spec (19mm), I'm pretty disappointed & underwhelmed. This was on my short list of drivers to potentially try out at some point. Now, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Very cool Erin. I especially like the normalized graphs; very rarely see those but they're great for perspective sometimes. How often are you up to doing measurements like these and which driver types do you prefer to test?


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Nice review Erin, thanks! 

That's about what I was expecting. Published specs kinda all over the place. Fs and Vas way off, 5mm xmax and 10 mm xmech... looks like the 19mm was peak to peak xmech! These measured t/s parameters throw sealed out the window. Good sensitivity though.

Still a great solution if you need a shallow 8" midbass driver in a door or vented kick for a 3-way. Still going in my car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just posted the YT video version.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks for the explanation Erin. I read the report first and it was mostly over my head but your video was great in explaining the data. Little disappointed in only 5mm X-max.


----------



## Gurpreet (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed review Erin!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

DaveG said:


> Thanks for the explanation Erin. I read the report first and it was mostly over my head but your video was great in explaining the data. Little disappointed in only 5mm X-max.


Good! I'm glad the video helped. I tried to keep the video brief but provide enough explanation that the graphics make sense.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Erin, that was great, especially the part about the shorting ring placement.

That low end distortion graph looked awful but I don’t have any mental baseline to compare it to. Are you able to compare it to any other drivers, apples to apples?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't have any other drive units to compare it to atm because I'm just getting back up and running. But if you look on my site you can see some recent loudspeaker tests that you could compare it to just to get an idea of what a speaker does (all ported, though).


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

The video did help explain things. Great job Erin.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I’m glad the videos are a viable option. The hope I have is that eventually I will post the data results to my site but not spend time typing commentary there. Typing up the review takes almost as long as conducting the tests.

Instead I’ll resort to videos to walk through the data. So the fact that it seems to be working makes me feel better about going that route and should help me save time not typing up lengthy reviews.


----------

